# was bringt digi+ vrm?



## constantinosand (19. Oktober 2012)

was bringt digi+ vrm?

was sind eure erfahrungen hiermit?
konntet ihr unterschiede zwischen analogem und hiesigen digitalem vrm feststellen?


----------



## Westcoast (19. Oktober 2012)

alles auf deutsch: ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS P8P67


----------



## constantinosand (19. Oktober 2012)

auf deutsch? des is doch schon auf deutsch?

ja aber wie schauts aus mit erfahrungen?
außerdem sind die herstellereigenen grafiken e überproportional übertrieben


----------



## the.hai (19. Oktober 2012)

Es steht doch da alles erklärt, was genau ist denn deine Frage? bzw was verstehst du nicht?


----------



## KastenBier (19. Oktober 2012)

Um aber auch etwas zum Thema beizutragen. Digi+ VRM, ist wie ich nach 2 Minuten Googlerecherche festgestellt habe, ein Softwaretool zum übertakten.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Oktober 2012)

Offtopic ausgeblendet. Wer kein Interesse hat zu antworten, möge sich bitte auch nicht zu abfälligen Äußerungen hinreißen lassen, vollkommen unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt jener.

Der TE möge den Startpost bitte ausführlich genug gestalten, damit jeder weiß, was gewollt ist. Danke. Das gilt natürlich auch für jeden anderen Thread, der noch erstellt werden soll.


----------



## KastenBier (19. Oktober 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Offtopic ausgeblendet. Wer kein Interesse hat zu antworten, möge sich bitte auch nicht zu abfälligen Äußerungen hinreißen lassen, vollkommen unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt jener.


Dann muss ich das hier wohl löschen, bevor es wer anders tut. Da nur mein Post editiert wurde, nehme ich das mal persönlich.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der TE möge den Startpost bitte ausführlich genug gestalten, damit jeder weiß, was gewollt ist. Danke. Das gilt natürlich auch für jeden anderen Thread, der noch erstellt werden soll.


Immerhin schön zu sehen, dass die Obrigkeit mittlerweile auch schon auf unseren speziellen Freund aufmerksam geworden ist.


----------



## steinschock (19. Oktober 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Um aber auch etwas zum Thema beizutragen. Digi+ VRM, ist wie ich nach 2 Minuten Googlerecherche festgestellt habe, ein Softwaretool zum übertakten.



Ich seh da eher Hardware  die sauberere Spannungsversorgung durch Digitale Spanungswandler schneller bereitstell
und daduch das OC-Potenzial erhöht.
Zumindest theoretisch..


----------



## KastenBier (19. Oktober 2012)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ich seh da eher Hardware  die sauberere Spannungsversorgung durch Digitale Spanungswandler schneller bereitstell
> und daduch das OC-Potenzial erhöht.
> Zumindest theoretisch..


 
Was es nicht alles gibt.


----------



## constantinosand (19. Oktober 2012)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ich seh da eher Hardware  die sauberere Spannungsversorgung durch Digitale Spanungswandler schneller bereitstell
> und daduch das OC-Potenzial erhöht.
> Zumindest theoretisch..



stimmt, aber was bringt's?


----------



## KastenBier (19. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> stimmt, aber was bringt's?


 
Steht dort doch. Soll das OC-Potenzial erhöhen. Versuchst du mit deinen Beiträgen eigentlich nur zu provozieren? Oder bist du wirklich so?


----------



## steinschock (19. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es für normal OC user was bringt dann eher marginal, 
wenn man es genau wissen will müsste man die gleiche CPU auf diversen MB testen.


----------



## the.hai (19. Oktober 2012)

Insgesamt soll die ganze Sache die Stromversorgung der CPU optimieren. Mit der Frequenz die man da einstellen kann, wird die Umschaltzeit der spannungsbringenden Teile gesteuert.

Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden, wennn du dir selber mal ein bischen Mühe gibst, ohne das wir es vorkauen.

DIGI+ VRM Clarification

ja es ist in englisch, aber mit bischen eigeninitiative kriegt das mittlerweile jeder 6. Klässler hin.

Ganz zur not werde ich es dir noch übersetzen, wenn ich mal zeit habe.


----------



## constantinosand (19. Oktober 2012)

wieso gehstu davon aus, dass ich kein englisch kann
ich bin teils mit englisch aufgewachsen


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

Weil wir hier in Deutschland sind und man nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass jeder die englische Sprache beherrscht?


----------



## Bambusbar (19. Oktober 2012)

Geil, da wird man schon doof angemacht, weil man den Leuten bei evtl. Problemen  helfen will.
Armes Deutschland


----------



## constantinosand (20. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Weil wir hier in Deutschland sind und man nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass jeder die englische Sprache beherrscht?



englisch is seit grob kriegsende pflichtfach an deutschen schulen
also wenn einer kein englisch kann, dann die rentner


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> englisch is seit grob kriegsende pflichtfach an deutschen schulen
> also wenn einer kein englisch kann, dann die rentner


Blödsinn, man sollte nicht alles verallgemeinern, ich kenne genug Leute die kein Englisch können und keine Rentner sind. Google ist auch seit Jahren die bekannteste Suchmaschine im WWW, und trotzdem erstellst du am laufenden Band Threads wo es über google 2 minuten gedauert hätte die Antwort zu bekommen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub Ich fall gleich vom Stuhl! Schon wieder ein Constantino-Thread... 

Digitales VRM ist einfach Digitale Spannungsregelung. Sprich: Die Spawas werden digital angesteuert. Ist jetzt nicht, was Google nicht auch wüsste. 

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, wieso du immer frägst, ob die Leute mit irgendwas schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Hier gehts ganz einfach um die Spannungsversorgung der CPU, die in dem Fall digital geregelt wird. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie man damit Erfahrungen machen kann. Vielleicht frägst du mal die Extrem-Übertakter, ob die da einen Vorteil sehen, was Ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen kann.


----------



## constantinosand (20. Oktober 2012)

also keine erfahrungen
danke für eure bemühungen
mehr will ich nich wissen


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Oktober 2012)

Zitatanfang:  Durch die digitale Spannungsversorgung soll mehr Systemstabilität  gegeben werden, da es keine großen Spannungsspitzen gibt, die zu  Instabilitäten führen können. Des Weiteren ist es möglich mittels des  Bios einen Frequenzbereich selber zu wählen. Dadurch kann auch die  Übertaktbarkeit des Prozessors weiter erhöht werden. Zitatende.
Quelle: ASUS stellt neue Mainboards fuer Intels kommende Chipsatzgeneration vor*-*AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking
Wie gesagt keine 2 minuten Google und man hat einige Ergebnisse. 
Denke nun sollte man wissen was digi+vrm bewirkt. Selbst du da du google nicht zu kennen scheinst.


----------



## Robonator (20. Oktober 2012)

Bin den Thread jetzt mal kurz durchgegangen und jetzt mal ernsthaft Leute, er fragt ob jemand Erfahrung damit hat und es kommt nur irgendwas anderes...
Ich zitiere mal: 


> was sind eure erfahrungen hiermit?
> konntet ihr unterschiede zwischen analogem und hiesigen digitalem vrm feststellen?





> ja aber wie schauts aus mit erfahrungen?



Und eine Antwort auf diese Fragen hab ich beim überfliegen nicht gefunden...


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Oktober 2012)

Das problem ist Robonator, das der Te andauernd  Threads erstellt wo man kaum vernünftige Fragen gestellt bekommt. Selbst den Mods ist es schon aufgefallen. Und wennman auf die anderen Threads durchschaut ich sag mal stichwort spulen fiepen, dann ist der Te leider bekannt nie auf Antworten einzugehen, bzw nicht mal wie es andere auch tun google zu bemühen. Außerdem  wurde die Frage erst später vom Te reineditiert nachdem der Mod ihn drauf hingewiesen hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> also keine erfahrungen
> danke für eure bemühungen
> mehr will ich nich wissen



Dann hat sich das Thema ja erledigt.

-CLOSED-


----------

